# Froschfutter



## Eckhard Wolf (28. Sep. 2006)

Hallo, habe seit einem halben Jahr einen kleinen Teich ca. 3 m² ohne
Besatz aber mit diversen Teichpflanzen in einem ebenfalls kleinen Garten
mit Terrasse, Blumen, Büschen und Lorbeerhecke drumrum.

Seit etwa 4 Wochen sind ca. 5 kleine __ Frösche drin ( mal im Wasser, mal an Land ).
Frage ist, ob die zu dieser Jahreszeit wohl genug zu fressen finden,
oder sollte ich im Zooladen Amphibienfutter kaufen? Wenn ja, welche 
Menge und wie oft empfiehlt es sich zu füttern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Molch


----------



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Froschfutter*

Hallo Eckhard,

ich denke das deine __ Frösche genug Futter im und am Teich finden.(auch zu dieser Jahreszeit) 

Stell doch mal bitte ein Foto von deinem "Biotop" ein, wir sind hier alle recht neugierig.


----------



## Eckhard Wolf (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Froschfutter*

Hallo Thorsten,
vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. Nun kann ich mir den Weg
ersparen.
Mußte bei dem Bild etwas "fummeln" bis ich es auf die Maximalgröße
zurechtgestutzt hatte.

Gruß Eckhard


----------



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Froschfutter*

rehi Eckard,

na das sieht doch recht gut aus.

Allerdings würde ich versuchen den Beckenrand zu kaschieren.

Hier mal einen Beitrag der dir evtl. helfen könnte... zu beachten ist Silkes "alter Teich", auch ein Fertigbecken.

Beitrag


----------



## Silke (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Froschfutter*

Hallo Eckard,
ist doch schön, daß sich die __ Frösche bei dir wohlfühlen. Füttern brauchst du sie nicht. Aber im Winter wird es vielleicht kritisch, falls sie sich entschließen, in deinem Teich Winterruhe zu halten. Du solltest dir unbedingt einen Eisfreihalter besorgen, denn sonst schaffen es die Fröschlein nicht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie tief dein Teich ist und in welcher Gegend du wohnst, aber wenn dein Teich bis zum Boden durchfriert (und das kann er bestimmt bei der Größe) dann nützt auch kein Eisfreihalter. In meinem Mini-Teich hatte ich in mehreren Jahren hunderte von Frosch-Verlusten im Winter. Darum hab ich jetzt ja einen "Großen"


----------

